

Ask HN: US health insurance - mcantor

I live in the US.  I've been working in corporate America for the last few years, so I currently have health insurance.  I was just hired by a Canadian company who does not have a group insurance plan (since they don't need one).  I'm not relocating, so I need health insurance.<p>Any advice?  I can Google "usa individual health insurance", but it'd be nice to know which Google result to click on.
======
dangrossman
Use <http://www.ehealthinsurance.com>. It's the real deal -- compare all the
applicable plans at most of the major insurers -- and all you have to give
them is gender, birth date and whether you smoke, no personal info until you
actually pick a provider and plan to apply for.

I've showed this site to a few people whose healthcare costs were going up as
their employers were chipping in less... some of them ended up paying less for
better coverage on individual plans.

I only pay $83/mo for 100% coverage with no coverage limit after a $3000
deductible... an Aetna plan I found through eHealthInsurance.com.

Insurance is a regional thing so it's possible they're not as good in your
state as mine, but check it out.

------
thejteam
Health insurance options, as well as what companies to choose from, vary
greatly by state. Unless there is one overarching insurer that almost
everybody in your state uses, find an insurance broker. They may also come up
with ideas you would never have thought of. Also know going in what level of
coverage you are looking for. In my opinion, most people can get away with a
high deductible plan. You didn't mention if you were married or single or had
children but those are all factors.

------
d_r
You should also mention which state you live in, as options can be different.
For example, MA has a single-payer system and you're eligible for group
coverage even without an employer. In some states like NY even alone you can
join a "freelancers union" of sorts that may help with getting group coverage.
In CA, you can apply for individual coverage with something like Kaiser.

